# Pump Sprayer suggestions please?



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

I notice a lot of you who use ONR pre-spray with a Garden Pump Sprayer.

What is the best type to buy for this job and what size etc?

Cheers,Paul. :thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol.

As much as i hate to say it, i agree with Mingita. The wilko pump sprayers are pretty good quality and nice and cheap. I've had one with Surfex in for nearly 2 years and its still going strong. And another with very cherry wheel cleaner in is working well too.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

+1 for wilko


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cheers for the replies. :thumb:

What sort of price are the wilko sprayers?


----------



## danrkelly (Sep 27, 2010)

I assume by Wilko these guys mean the own brand of Wilkinson's. Our Woollies became a Wilkinsons (far superior) so I'll try and have a look tomorrow.



Adnoh said:


> +1 for wilko


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

you can't buy the wilko one's anymore for some reason, or atleast i can't(it's not on their site).


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like i might be struggling to get a Wilko one by the looks of it then.

If i go into town at the weekend i'll pop in and ask them.

What litre capacity would you recommend? 5L or is that too big?


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

The2.5 litre ones are half price in Wilkies at the moment.You can't beat that deal!!:thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

priceworth said:


> you can't buy the wilko one's anymore for some reason, or atleast i can't(it's not on their site).


They are still in ours but not many left,they are hiding in the gardening section at half price!!:thumb:


----------



## Bluefrog (Sep 20, 2010)

B&Q have a good selection of sprayers and usually have some discount on them

I tend to buy a couple a year for my window cleaning business


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

My Wilko one is a few months old and is now leaking, not sure if its due to having VP Orange Pre Wash in it? My previous Silverline one broke too so not sure whats going on! Lucky I have a backup Wilko one.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well i went into Wilko's and the 2 litre ones were still half price so i bought a couple. Hopefully get round to giving it a go this weekend.

Thanks folks! :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

good quality pump sprayer you can get replacement seal. So find out if you can get replacement seals for your pump.

Do you discharge the pressure on the pump when not in use?


----------

